# Can you just Boil water for simple syrup?



## Doug’s wines (Apr 18, 2020)

Ok, reading the SP directions and researching simple syrup recipes, most say to dissolve sugar in water but DO NOT boil. I’ve made lots of simple syrup (2:1) for cocktails quickly by just boiling the water. The sugar dissolves very fast, and it tastes fine... so the question is, do you really have to worry about not boiling for a SP or any other wine recipe? I think the only reason to not boil is to ensure the right ratio as water will evaporate during boiling, but given we add water to get the right SG that wouldn’t really matter. 

Is there any other reason not to just add sugar to boiling water?


----------



## robert81650 (Apr 18, 2020)

I only bring my simple syrup just to a boil. Do not boil for minutes and you will not loose any vol.


----------



## hounddawg (Apr 18, 2020)

i just use hot tap water to dissolve my sugar in,


----------

